# Fashion Designer Pronunciations w/ sound files!!



## eightthirty (Mar 12, 2006)

http://fashion.about.com/cs/designers/l/blpronounce.htm

I pretty much had them in the general vicinity, but of course, I don't have the European accent. I just thought this was neat!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

that was like a french class lol


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 13, 2006)

Indeed it was!


----------



## ClassicQ (Jan 26, 2008)

that was nice


----------

